# What do these wifi router numbers mean/used for?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I see these numbers (in the red box) in wifi router information, but I have no idea what they mean or why one needs to see them. (I understand the other data.)

I blurred some of it.

Anybody know?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What's a MAC Address and how do I find it? : Technology Services


What's a MAC Address and how do I find it?




slts.osu.edu


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

OK, I read that. Thanks.

So . . . do I ever need to know my laptop's MAC address?

Can somebody hack into my laptop if they know its MAC address?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you want to do MAC address filtering for security in your firewall you would need to know it.

mostly , no you probably won't need it and your mac address alone wouldn't be enough.

just think of it as a digital SN# it is assigned by the manufacturer like a SN# and it isn't something you can change


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

If you want to know how the feds find you using a computer, it’s this address. Every digital device has one that is unique to itself.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Robotron said:


> If you want to know how the feds find you using a computer, it’s this address. Every digital device has one that is unique to itself.


first they track your IP to your location then they have your MAC and know exactly which device you were using

don't worry NRA_guy your IP puts you right where you have claimed to be living


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

NRA_guy said:


> So . . . do I ever need to know my laptop's MAC address?


I have Cox cable internet service. To connect to their network they require the modem's MAC address. But, of course, Cox's security problems aren't an issue with DSL.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> first they track your IP to your location then they have your MAC and know exactly which device you were using
> 
> don't worry NRA_guy your IP puts you right where you have claimed to be living


I'm not even sure how well that works any more unless I'm misunderstanding something. My IP shows that I'm 200 miles from where I'm actually at. No, I'm not using a VPN.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

robin416 said:


> I'm not even sure how well that works any more unless I'm misunderstanding something. My IP shows that I'm 200 miles from where I'm actually at. No, I'm not using a VPN.


it shows the office of the ISP mine shows Janesville WI , I don't live in Janesville it is n't perfect but it is something.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Your IP doesnt necessarily show were you are, It will show were your ISP is. The IP address a best guess based on routing.


----------

